# Need Suggestions



## 178299 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello all, I have just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am a 24 year old from Canada who is moving to Faro and the beginning of September. I have been trying to find a job so that I may be granted a visa. So far its been an obvious challenge. I have been told that golf is huge in this area and I love golf. This would be an ideal job for me to get me started in life in the area. I am wanting also to return to University and hope to apply to somewhere in the Algarve. 

For now i have emailed about every golf course i have found and so far a few have requested CVs so this is good. 

I am wondering if anyone can give me any tips/advice/websites that would get me started on finding job postings because so far googling has not work well .

thanks all

Darren.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Can you speak fluent Portuguese? If not, unless you have very specific experience (i.e. are a actual golf pro) then I think it's extremely unlikely you'll find anything. Just the way things are here right now.


----------



## -mia- (Dec 23, 2009)

Graham_d30 said:


> Hello all, I have just joined the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am a 24 year old from Canada who is moving to Faro and the beginning of September. I* have been trying to find a job so that I may be granted a visa. *So far its been an obvious challenge. I have been told that golf is huge in this area and I love golf. This would be an ideal job for me to get me started in life in the area. I am wanting also to return to University and hope to apply to somewhere in the Algarve.
> 
> For now i have emailed about every golf course i have found and so far a few have requested CVs so this is good.
> 
> ...


It's not likely that you will get a visa to work in a golf course.


----------



## wink (Aug 23, 2011)

Both daughters (Portuguese) of my neighbour, a similar age to you, found it impossible to find temporary work anywhere in the Algarve and have gone to Turkey to work in a hotel. Unemployment is currently running at 20% and they, like 70% of Portuguese university students, plan to emigrate once they have completed their studies.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Alternatively, if you have enough funds to support yourself as a student, you could apply for a student Visa.


----------

